# Mileys day out!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is my new puppy Miley, this was her first time outside.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a tiny little thing - how old?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahe is about 15 weeks old =)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

never been outside???? how did you start house training her?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It was her first time outside at our house. She is puppy pad trained


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

She's a speedy little thing, isn't she? And s cute!!! She looked to be enjoying the outside world


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

What a cute little thing. She looks like a little white cotten tailed rabbit when she dashes around the yard like that.

I also adore your German Shepherd. German Shepherd's happen to be one of my all time favorite dog breeds. 

Puppy pad trained ... pad training may be one of the easier ways to potty train puppies but it's not the direction that you should take since it is only teaching them to go potty indoors if only in that area on the pad. Puppies should be trained to go outdoors from the very start.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Is she a tea cup poodle?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww Chelsey!!! What a sweet little thing. Ok, now I want a teacup poodle!!!! Hmmph. Did you get her from a breeder? How much did she cost? I am gonna have to work on mom and dad.... hehe!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Rachel, we don't have a fenced yard for them to go outside in, not until we MOVE! And with the posibility of stray dogs and the UPS running them over we only take tham outside to "potty" when we are there with them.

LOL Katherine =) They are so much fun! And super smart. You can find them from about 500 dollars up depending on size and who you buy them from. I did get her from someone who just has a litter every now and then. 

Oh yeah and she is a Teacup Poodle =)


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh my goodness! $500! LOL that is slightly out of my current price range... Ok, more than slightly.. :roll:  hehe. So you must post more Miley AND Tyson videos and pics! I insist


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

she is just adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

She's so CUTE!! Congrats!!


----------

